# Грыжа 11 мм. с сужением позвоночного канала (абсолютный стеноз)



## larionov007 (10 Дек 2020)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые врачи форума. Очень хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение. Мне 34 года. Рост 168см, вес 82кг. Цвет волос рыжий (пишу об этом, т.к. слышала от многих врачей, что у рыжих немного по-другому все устроено…и еще в ротдоме услышала « Ооо! Рыжая! Проблем не избежать».

Болью в пояснице начала мучиться 7 лет назад. После первых родов. Тогда же произошло и первое защемление нерва. Могла только дойти до туалета. При приеме у терапевта, услышала совет: не тягайте дите и делайте гимнастику. Потом боль утихла, соответственно продолжала носить ребенка на ручках и жить обычной жизнью домохозяйки. Затем, вторая беременность и роды. И опять столкнулась с защемлением, уже серьезнее. Попала к неврологу, который со скрипом отправила меня на рентген. Рентген показал: сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника 1 ст. Частичная сакрализация L5.

Совет был тот же – делайте гимнастику. На этом все. В общем, так и жила с болью, но она была терпимой, поэтому понадеялась на русский «авось» и «само как-нибудь пройдет»...Так прошло еще 2 года, пока совсем не стало худо…на данный момент боль не утихает, при сидении, стоянии начинается онемение нижних конечной (стопы, пальцы, икры). Если долго сижу, ноги начинают ныть от боли, их как-бы «крутит». Поясница тоже болит…спать могу только на животе с одной согнутой ногой в колене. Единственная поза, в которой нет боли. Лежа на спине тоже боли нет. Если лежу ровно без подушки. Легче становиться только от ходьбы, раньше помогало 12000 шагов, сейчас, к сожалению нет. При ходьбе в ногах ощущения «натянутой струны» сзади, по всей длинне, начиная от ягодиц. Но только при ходьбе происходит облегчение боли. В итоге пришла к неврологу и сказала, что без направления на мрт не уйду. Врач выписала уколы: нейробион 3мл – 9 дней, артоксан 20мг – 6 дней. Облегчение не значительное, но есть. Результаты мрт, выкладываю. Невролог направила на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Сегодня была у одного в НИИ им. Пирогова. Сказал, что они решают только вопрос об операции, о других видах лечения речи не идет. Соответственно настаивал на операции.

Операцию делать очень боюсь и надеюсь, что консервативное лечение поможет. Соответственно вопрос такой, а поможет ли консервативное лечение? Или в моем случае показана *только операция?*

Описание результов мрт: Вертикальная ось на уровне поясничного отдела не отклонена. Физиологический лордоз сохранен. Смещений тел позвонков нет. Отмечается наличие переходного пояснично-крестцового позвонка (частичная люмбализация S1). Высота тел позвонков не снижена. В смежных отделах L5, S1 позвонков признаки умеренно выраженного трабекуллярного отека с узуративными дефектами замыкательных пластин. Мелкие краевые остеофиты по переднее-боковой и задней поверхностям L5, S1 позвонков. Снижена высота и интенсивность МР-сигнала на Т2-ВИ от межпозвонкового диска L5-S1. Визуализируются: - дорсальная протрузия межпозвонкового диска L4-L5 размером до 2,2 мм; корешковые отверстия не сужены, сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне 13 мм; - дорсальная медианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5- S1 на широком основании размером 11,3 мм, резко деформирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка с сужение корешковых отверстий, касающаяся корешков спинного мозга с двух сторон, сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне резко сужен до 3мм. Дистальный отдел спинного мозга имеет четкие, ровные контуры, МР-сигнал однородный. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.

Заключение: МР-признаки остеохондроза, спондилеза L5-S1. Грыжа диска L5-S1 с сужением позвоночного канала (абсолютный стеноз). Малая протрузия диска L4-L5.

Снимки МРТ прилагаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2020)

Всё просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потому как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать Вам.

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## larionov007 (10 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо за ответ.

Я не работаю, сижу дома с детьми.

У меня как-такового лечения не было. Месяц назад назначили уколы нейробион 3мл – 9 дней, артоксан 20мг – 6 дней., После них направили на МРТ, затем дали направление к нейрохирургу в больницу, на консультацию по операции. Нейрохирург сказал, просто определиться буду делать операцию или нет. А лечением они не занимаются.
Нейрохирург сказал, что даже после операции онемение в ногах не пройдет, т.к. нервные окончания уже повреждены грыжей.


> Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


До неотложных показаний не хотелось бы доводить, т.к. уже можно не восстановиться.
Состояния "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет" тоже нет.
Хожу пешком в поликлинику - 2 км туда и 2 обратно. При ходьбе мне даже полегче. Подолгу гуляю с детьми, ежедневно много ходим. Боль появляется при отсутствии движений, сидении, стоянии,. Утром, когда просыпаюсь, боль в пояснице.
Сильной боли нет.
А вот диагноз МРТ - Пугающий.
Стоит применять консервативное лечение, или это уже поздно и опасно при таком сужении в 3мм? Может ли быть положительный результат?
Или только операция?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2020)

larionov007 написал(а):


> Стоит применять консервативное лечение, или это уже поздно и опасно при таком сужении в 3мм? Может ли быть положительный результат?
> Или только операция?


Неправильный вопрос тянет за собой неправильный ответ.
Скорее так.
- Возможно ли улучшении без операции?
- Возможно при наличии времени для лечения и места.
- А сколько времени?
- От 3 месяцев до года.
- А какой процент неудач при консервативном лечении?
- 2-3, как и при операции. (ИМХО!). Но точно об этом будет известно через 3-12 месяцев. При удачной операции, точно все будет ясно уже через 1-3 месяца.

Вот так понятнее?


----------



## larionov007 (11 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, так понятнее, спасибо.
Записалась к Вам на консультацию на 15 декабря.
Будем надеяться на положительный результат.


----------



## 32Ольга (11 Дек 2020)

larionov007 написал(а):


> Записалась к Вам на консультацию на 15 декабря.
> Будем надеяться на положительный результат.


А вот это вот правильное решение. С моей L5-S1 в 13 мм (чуть побольше Вашей) Федор Петрович справился. Хотя симптоматика у меня похлеще Вашей была. Держитесь, все будет хорошо. Я в Пироговку тоже ездила, ответ один - операция! А чего Вы хотели от хирургов - это их работа)


----------



## Дина (11 Дек 2020)

@larionov007, у меня примерно так же было-и симптоматика похожая и грыжа л5-с1 12 мм. С 2016 по 2018 грыжа уменьшалась и стала 6 мм. Так что удачи Вам в консервативном лечении. Но надо полностью пересмотреть образ жизни будет. Я этого не сделала в результате в 2020 операция "с железом".


----------



## 32Ольга (11 Дек 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> ...надо полностью пересмотреть образ жизни будет. Я этого не сделала в результате в 2020 операция "с железом".


Вот тут Вы, Дина, абсолютно правы. Если образ жизни уже привел к таким последствиям, его нужно менять, иначе итог известен.


----------



## Кулик (11 Дек 2020)

Кто знает такого доктора, как Ступин в Питере? Не могу пока найти....


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2020)

@Кулик, Елена, доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович.


----------

